# Gamma radio + mobile phone + iPod (via Blitzsafe)



## Helicon Twist (Jul 10, 2002)

Ah, screw it. It doesn't say "wheels," "body kit," or "WASHED AND WAXED! NEW PICS! 56K TAKE A HIKE!" in the title, no one on this board will read it











_Modified by Helicon Twist at 2:51 PM 10-28-2004_


----------



## MB300E87 (Jan 10, 2001)

ever since i first saw the Gamma on here a while ago i've been wanting on really bad.. how much? any idea?


----------



## plastic (Apr 25, 2003)

*Re: (MB300E87)*

Dammit, this is just what I'm trying to do too....and nobody know how it's best done.


----------

